# Patersons "Your Market Daily"



## sandybeachs (6 May 2009)

checkout link below

https://secure.psl.com.au/library/YMD090506.pdf


----------



## sandybeachs (8 May 2009)

todays 8/5 report available at link below.

https://secure.psl.com.au/library/YMD090508.pdf


----------



## sandybeachs (12 May 2009)

todays report now available, see link below

https://secure.psl.com.au/library/YMD090512.pdf


----------

